# Cygwin  make



## tameck (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

hab ein kleines Problem mit dem make Befehl! Ich will eine Gruppe in eine Datei hinzufügen, wie muss dazu der Befehl aussehen ? 


```
make mm >> /etc/group
```

Ich bekomme dann den Compilier Fehler: ***No rule to make target make target ´mm

Freu mich wie immer über eure Hilfe

Gruß


----------



## Navy (16. Oktober 2008)

Was möchtest Du genau erreichen? Ich meine das eigentliche Ziel.

Es ist definitiv eine schlechte Idee binaries in eine in Plaintext vorliegende System-Config-Datei zu schreiben.

Sofern Du möchtest, dass ein binary einer bestimmten Gruppe angehört, dann solltest Du Dich mit chown oder aber addgroup auseinandersetzen.


----------

